# Single Tube Restore



## mike j (Jun 25, 2016)

Have a few single tube tires 28x1 1/4 that aren't in bad shape. They all hold air for a little while, seems to be a fairly common situation. Was thinking of injecting slime or one of the other tire sealants, but non offered a permanent solution. Been using Permatex black super weatherstrip adhesive for crack repair & to replace a tire valve. The material adheres to rubber excellently. After trying w/out success a couple of reducers for the material, wound up with urethane enamel reducer (not for the faint hearted). Got it to the consistency of milk, injected it in the valve stem, first removing the valve, then spun the tire around. Made sure that it got the inner side walls, as that is where I believe most of the leaks were. Added some air to help get the material in the cracks. Added & removed air to stimulate drying, been four days & still holding air.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 25, 2016)

so are you restoring them to use or to just display?
that is cool you found a reducer that works with that glue to make it a slushy mix.
Please keep updating.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 25, 2016)

I think that will do well for display, but I would not ride it regularly even with the repairs. But it sure looks like a really nice bike with a decent set of wood wheels.


----------



## mike j (Jun 25, 2016)

I agree, definitely for display. Keeps the shape of the tire w/ out flattening out. Though I may just ride it twenty feet or so to get it into " What bike did you ride today".


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 24, 2016)

I live in Arizona...the land of endless thorns and my new thing for thorn repairs on all of the kiddos sports balls is to inject rubber cement into the ball using an inflation needle and a childs medicine syringe. I then bounce the ball around for 5 minutes or so to spread it around and voila...permament repair. Gotta work the same for old tires I would think.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 25, 2016)

Just curious, but has anyone tried liquid latex? Like Stans? Basically made for running tubeless bicycle tires. You can pull the valve core and put it in with a syringe. Probably easier on the inside of the tire .Not sure what that reducer would do to the rubber if it will thin out the other stuff. Here is some stuff that's sort of like Stan's, but is said to stay liquid longer http://www.jensonusa.com/!fq1W1Jz14...&pt_keyword=&gclid=CNKtppPqjs4CFZM2aQodq44IkA


----------

